# Router geht allein online



## Raijin (26. Januar 2004)

Hallo erstmal!

Also, fange ich einfach vorne an.
Vor kurzem habe ich den Router RP614 von Netgear erworben und installiert.
Läuft auch ganz toll - die PCs finden sich untereinander und jeder kann ins Internet.
Doch da begann dann auch gleich mein Problem.
Klickte man in der Routerkontrolle auf  "Disconnect", wählte er sich ab; aber meist nicht für sehr lange. Ohne mein Zutun stellte er die Verbindung wieder her, manchmal sofort, manchmal erst nach einigen Minuten.
Meine Frage also:
Wie kann ich verhindern, dass er online geht, wenn ich das nicht will?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (26. Januar 2004)

Hi, 

Da gibts bei dem Server die Eigenschaft, dass der Client die Internetnutzung deaktivieren und steuern kann. Deaktivier das und dann müßte es funktionieren. 

Rechtsklick auf die Verbindung --> Eigenschaften --> Erweitert

mfG ALF


----------



## Erpel (26. Januar 2004)

Manchmal gibt es bei Routern eine Einstellung Namens "Connect on demand".Möglicherweise kannst du hier etwas deaktivieren.


----------



## Raijin (28. Januar 2004)

zu TerrorALF: Ich hab keinene Server. Der Router fungiert nur als DHCP-Server.

zu Erpel: Eine "Connect on Demand" Funktion hat der Router nicht, bzw. ich hab nach längerem Suchen keine gefunden!

Trotzdem, Dank an euch beide!


----------



## Moosehead (1. Februar 2004)

Hallo Raijin,

der Router hat die Aufgabe die Internetverbindung aufzubauen. Das macht er immer dann, wenn eine Applikation ins Internet möchte.
z.B. der Browser, oder ein Messenger, .....

Es gibt die Möglichkeit, in Deiner Routerkonfiguration die " Idle Time" einzustellen.
Das ist die Zeit in Minuten, nachder der Router die Verbindung ins Internet abbaut, wenn keine Verbindungsaktivität mehr herrscht.
Es hat sich bei Internettarifen, die keine Flat sind, eine IDLE TIME von 3 Minuten bewährt. Wenn Du eine FLAT hast, dann kannst Du ruhig eine 0 eintragen. Dann bleibt er Daueronline.

Ich denke aber Du hast keine FLAT, daher solltest Du zusätzlich Deinen Rechner und den Router an eine Steckdosenleiste mit Netzschalter anschliessen. Wenn Du dann den Rechner runterfährst kannst Du den Rechner und den Router vom Stromnetz nehmen.

Ansonsten hilft nur WAN-Kabel ziehen!

Mach´s gut, 
Moosehead


----------



## StanleyK (8. März 2004)

*Ähnliches Problem*

Das sich der Router immer ungefragt ins Internet einwählen will, kenne ich auch. Habe einen XP-Rechner und einen Win98SE-Rechner. XP kein Problem. Win98 aber schon. Ich kann zwar ganz gut damit leben, aber wenn ich den Router sperre (Eumex 704 PC LAN), erscheint ständig der Hinweis auf den gesperrten Router. Programm beenden geht zwar auch, aber wenn ich es neu starte, haut das manchmal nicht hin und ich muß den PC neu starten, wenn ich ins Internet will. Wie kann ich erkennen, welches Programm da ins Netz will? Beim Media-Player habe ich alle Heimtelefonier-Optionen ausgeschaltet. Das Problem tritt auch auf, wenn ich im Internet war und die Verbindung trenne. Wenn ich den Router nicht innerhalb 1-2 Sek. sperre, wird die Verbindung gleich wieder aufgebaut. Das ist insofern ärgerlich, weil ich noch kein DSL habe und an dem Rechner oft die 12jährige Schwester meiner Freundin sitzt, bei der das dann oft danebengeht.
Das Problem tritt nur beim Win98-Rechner auf, bei XP kein Problem - obwohl viel mehr Programme darauf!
Gruss!


----------



## anuspraeter (24. März 2004)

Hallo
Kannst ja mal versuchen, ob sich der Router auch einwählt, wenn beide Rechner ausgeschaltet sind. Geht meistens über LEDs auf dem Router. Wenn der Router sich dann nicht einwählt, will einer deiner Rechner "nach Hause telefonieren". Das Problem musst Du dann lösen. (Virussoftware,Anti-Spy-Software und dergleichen).
ciao


----------

